# Made ABTs using this pepper:  What is it?



## ttosmoker (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to a farmers market in Washington, DC, yesterday, and picked up a few peppers.  The girls running the stand couldn't identify the peppers.  My thinking at the time was they were Anaheims.  Smoked a few for smoked salsa, and made a few ABTs.  Long story short, they are not Anaheims!  They give a huge blast of heat that subsides fairly quickly (I eat a lot of peppers, so my tolerance is fairly high).  I've done some searching, and noticed that their shoulders taper and are narrower than Anaheims.  But I cannot figure out what kind of peppers they are.

So I am posting a pic in hopes that fellow chileheads (richoso1?) can help me identify the pepper.  They are about 4-5 inches in length and maybe 1.5 inches in diameter.  They are really good, but screwed up my plans to keep the heat levels low for this evening's guests!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd just call it a "red chile" and be done with it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm sure there are some pepper gurus around here that can shed a little more light than that.


----------



## eman (Aug 22, 2010)

Look like jalapenos to me? But what do i know.


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 22, 2010)

eman said:


> Look like jalapenos to me? But what do i know.


Although the top one might resemble an jalapeno, it is probably 3x bigger.  And hotter, I think.  Keep 'em coming, because I really want to figure out what this is.  I'm going back to the farmer's market next weekend, and I'll get a bunch to roast and freeze for chili this winter.


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2010)

ttosmoker said:


> Although the top one might resemble an jalapeno, it is probably 3x bigger.  And hotter, I think.  Keep 'em coming, because I really want to figure out what this is.  I'm going back to the farmer's market next weekend, and I'll get a bunch to roast and freeze for chili this winter.


3x larger than a Jal and hotter, I wish! Looks like premature Anaheims or Hungarians to me.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know what they are but I am 99% sure they aren't jalapeno, I have never seen one turn orange. They usually are green, black red.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 22, 2010)

That looks like either a Santa Fe Rio Grande  or  a Guero, niether mild but does have a bit of bite for the tender palates
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will be great for ABT's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope that helps and,


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 23, 2010)

Could it be a Fresno?

From that Wiki article

The *Fresno chili pepper* a cultivar of _Capsicum annuum_, with bell peppers and other chili peppers. It is similar to the Jalapeño pepper but it is significantly hotter (2500-10000 Scoville units) increasing in heat as it ripens. It is frequently used for ceviche and making salsa. They do not dry well and are not good for chili powder.

But the same article goes on to say that it is redder than a jalapeno  -- which goes against your orange color.

Here is another set of articles on peppers with some good pictures.  Page 5 shows a bunch of Fresno peppers, all redder than yours, but nothing else there looks even close.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 23, 2010)

try posting your pics here, a site for chili heads-

http://www.ringoffire.net/


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

oldschoolbbq said:


> That looks like either a Santa Fe Rio Grande  or  a Guero, niether mild but does have a bit of bite for the tender palates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I believe that this is correct judging from pictures and descriptions.  It IS great for ABTs and is wonderful in smoked salsa too.  I hope I can get more this weekend.


cliffcarter said:


> try posting your pics here, a site for chili heads-
> 
> http://www.ringoffire.net/


Also thanks!  Unfortunately, the forum was down when I tried it.

 


dale5351 said:


> Could it be a Fresno?


It's not a Fresno -- I love Fresnos, and have about a lb sitting on my counter right now.  Fresnos are about the same size (and heat) as an jalapeno.  I like dicing fresh Fresnos and sprinkling it over guacamole.   It tastes great, and I like the red-green color contrast.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would call them ABT's peppers if they were good then it sounds like a good name to me.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 23, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I would call them ABT's peppers if they were good then it sounds like a good name to me.


That would work for me too


----------



## ballagh (Aug 24, 2010)

I grew mamouth jalapenos in my garden this year.  They are about that size.  I picked them when they were green though.  I have a few left out there still. maybe I will let them turn :)


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2010)

We grow a few different peppers and I think they look like an Aji omni or an Aji Limo...Aji Omni are defnitely hot!!  We are not on the wimpy side of the hot pepper tolerance either.


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 24, 2010)

Shellbellc said:


> We grow a few different peppers and I think they look like an Aji omni or an Aji Limo...Aji Omni are defnitely hot!!  We are not on the wimpy side of the hot pepper tolerance either.


Wow!  This is getting tough.  Since my earlier post, I'm pretty sure it lacks some of the characteristics of a Sante Fe Rio Grande.  I got a chile "encyclopedia" book, and the picture and description look nothing like my peppers.

Now, I've looked a bit into the Aji peppers, and more of the characteristics seem there.  It is a bumpy, nonsymmetrical pepper, and it sees to widen from the stem into a point (unlike most pics I've seen of the Sante Fe Rio Grande).  This seems to match my peppers better.  In fact, my peppers seem to look just like the Aji Amarillo on this page:

http://www.americanmarket.ch/index.html?lang=en-us&target=d205.html

Thanks again.  I didn't realize how many types of peppers there are!


----------



## chefrc (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like a Bulgarian Carrot. I grew some last year and they are hot. On my scale of 1-10 I give them a 3. On your scale it may be a 6.


----------

